# What was YOUR first dart species?



## mainbutter (Sep 2, 2010)

There's certainly an abundance of "what frog should I get" threads all over the internet on various forums, and plenty of the advice given on species certainly seems to be similar.

My question however is: What are people actually choosing for their first species?

Are you going with one of the five suggested in the beginner frog FAQ thread? (D. auratus, D. azureus, D. leucomelas, D. tinctorius, P. terribilis)

Are any of you going in a different direction than the advised "beginner" species? How is it working out for you? Are you glad you picked the frog you were excited the most about over the suggested "easier" ones out there?

If you had to do it over again, would you have picked a different species for your first frog?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine was a group of 5 R. imitator 'varadero' that we added to a 60g cube. Now that they are mature I have a 2.3 and split them out to a 1.2 and 1.1.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Azureus were my first frogs, and as long as i keep frogs i will keep them. Mine are incredibly bold. I have since shifted my interest to thumbs as most people do once they get comfortable in the hobby. That said i fully intend on owning leucs at some point as well. The point is, it does not matter what frogs you start with, you will not stop there. they are all great. does it come down to color? i was always really struck by a blue frog, yellow and black occur commonly in nature, but blue is rare. Especially the bluest blue that ever was blue (How i describe my azureus to people). ummmm rambling, mine was Azureus


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

My first were D. tinctorius 'Patricia'. Still have 'em. Great frogs!

Ryan


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

My first were Dwarf Cobalts :0 Bought two froglets and they ended up as a pair... Luck!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

My first frogs were Vanzoliniis. Speaking of those Vanzoliniis, the famous froglets were in the mail for 10 days and still arrived alive! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/68461-miracle.html?highlight=Miracle


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

pair of tincs "colbalt"


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Azureus. I would also love to get some leucomelas at some point though. For some reason thumbnails don't interest me as much as everyone else. I have little desire to have a room full of them (well, actually that would be awesome to have a room full of frogs no matter what they are...  )


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Mine was a group of azureus froglets about 11 years ago. After about 2 years I lost the last of them due to inexperience on my part. Four years ago, when I decided to try again, I bought a sexed pair of azureus. I don't think I'd do it differently.

However, 11 years ago, most of the literature stated that pumilio were impossible to breed and difficult to keep and there were only a handful of different species/morphs available at that time.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Yellow Back tincs. Back when those existed mind you.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My first were leucs and auratus (bought both at the same time). I still have that original leuc today... He's calling as I type this.
Bryan


----------



## ribbit217 (Mar 21, 2011)

leucs! they're so fun to watch and are always out! they sucked me into the hobby really quickly!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

A group of azureus. I chose them because if I was only going to end up with one type, I wanted it to be the "blue ones". I mean really, a blue animal!

What a joke, I now have 70ish vivs and hundreds of frogs!

Deb


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mine were 2 varadero froglets which hopfully become a confirmed pair soon


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

green/bronze auratus......a group of 6 that I was hoping would breed.....it's been 2 and a half years and finally someone in the tank is calling, but can't figure out who. I got impatient and went with sexed pairs next....blue/black auratus, azureus, and leucs......


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

blue jeans (most likely nicaraguan). this was many years ago when they were being imported.

james


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Erik,

I'm sure you didn't intend for this post to be insulting to those of us who specialize in non-thumbnail frogs, but you should know that there are many hobbyists who work with D. tinctorius almost exclusively. They are not just the "beginner" frog. I have seen quite a few people here start with little frogs that hide-out most of the time, only to learn of the total awesomeness of the tincs later on.

To answer the OP's question, D. leucomelas and D.t. azureus in 1997.

Take care, Richard.



Erikb3113 said:


> Azureus were my first frogs, and as long as i keep frogs i will keep them. Mine are incredibly bold. I have since shifted my interest to thumbs as most people do once they get comfortable in the hobby. That said i fully intend on owning leucs at some point as well. The point is, it does not matter what frogs you start with, you will not stop there. they are all great. does it come down to color? i was always really struck by a blue frog, yellow and black occur commonly in nature, but blue is rare. Especially the bluest blue that ever was blue (How i describe my azureus to people). ummmm rambling, mine was Azureus


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

D tinctorius Lorenzos, a year ago May 1st. Ended up being two males so I traded one for a female. Very sad to let him go. Still my favorites.


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

My first years ago were Leucs. On return to the hobby about 8 years later they were R. vari's.


----------



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

My first were 3 Leucs. Great little guys although I have had some problems with one. 

I am still very new to this, but I would recommend Terribillis. About a month ago I got 5 mints and they rock. They are super bold and are like tanks. They just stand there and could care less that your looking at them, which I find totally hilarious. Plus they eat like crazy and you never have to worry about them getting stressed cause they enjoy being in groups. I think they are great but I havent had them long so we'll see.


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine were gl lamasi and the male is calling as we speak. Unfortunately he's killed each of the three females I paired him with. No more girlfriends for the old boy but I love to hear him call and he's unusually bold.

That said, I've since moved to focussing more on larger frogs and I LOVE them! I have an amazing group of incredibly bold auratus, a shy group of orange leucs and some beautiful mint terribilis.

Melissa


----------



## mainbutter (Sep 2, 2010)

You know, it's pretty cool to hear the variety of "first frogs" from you guys. I'm still searching for my first dart frog (and unfortunately have about a half dozen expensive reptile-related purchases that take priority), but the thing I love to hear about VARIETY.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

My first darts were Anthonyi Salvias. Great lil frogs with a beautiful and loud call and a non stop flow of eggs.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm just beginning in the hobby, and i have 0.0.2 D. auratus "blue". I really love them. Their patterns and color are incredible, and they are pretty hardy as well. The only downside is how shy they are. Every time i get near, they both scramble into their coco hut. The only time i can get close to see them is if i crawl on the floor really slowly and come in from underneath and not overhead. I look like a complete idiot doing it, but i love seeing them out


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

My first were Panamanian G/B auratus, they were doing well until I made the mistake of putting ant bait out that summer, the ants carried the poison into the viv and were eaten by the frogs, all four died within days. I corrected that error and got a fresh start with a pair of Azureus and a couple New River froglets which are still with me.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

My first were Cobalts. They were juvies I got off of crags list from some guy getting out of the hobby. I was addicted right away!

Shaw


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Phyllobates vittatus from a local frogger. He just gave me his breeders to get me started. Good guy.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine were a breeding pair of Solarte, which are still my favorite frogs and doing quite well.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

My first darts were a couple of Hawaiian auratus in '94 quickly followed by leucs and histrionica in the same year.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Group of histrionicus around '96 that went strong until early 00's, and a pair of CR auratus at the same time (male died right away, female lasted a little while). Taught me how fragile auratus are and how good histos are for beginners.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

My 2 male Leucs. from 2005 that I still have.

John


----------



## Dusted Fly (Apr 24, 2011)

My first and only (for now!) is a R. imitator "nominal'. Leucs are next on the wish list.


----------



## SanduskySerpents (Mar 2, 2011)

I started with a group of azureus...I choose them because i read how bold they can be.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Its always really exciting to get your first frogs and always such a hard decision to make when there are so many different types out there but all i know what ever you decided your going to be really happy with them and just want more after that. I started out with 2 leucs and 2 dwarf bahkuis and then when i felt comfortable enough to take care of them i got 2 more leucs. Both types are bold the leucs are a lot of fun to watch eat because they just go for anything and everything that moves! haha but i love how they climb all over the place and jump around. its fun to watch one explore the whole viv you built for them. All always have leucs I love there patterns and there personalities.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

My first--------pair of Chocolate Leucs back four years ago and proud to say their offspring are all over the US from Maine to New Mexico !


----------



## dartfrog2011 (May 23, 2011)

Ama vents was my first..


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Erik,
> 
> I'm sure you didn't intend for this post to be insulting to those of us who specialize in non-thumbnail frogs, but you should know that there are many hobbyists who work with D. tinctorius almost exclusively. They are not just the "beginner" frog. I have seen quite a few people here start with little frogs that hide-out most of the time, only to learn of the total awesomeness of the tincs later on.
> 
> ...


No I did not, that would be why i said " MOST PEOPLE" ....and further more, if someone was to be insulted by such a general and lighthearted statement, I would tell them to pick their battles a little wiser and get a life. thanks for the input


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

_Epipedobates anthonyi _"Santa Isabel." They were my first frogs and I researched Dendrobatids for close to 2 years (and asked hordes of questions on Frognet) before finally pulling the trigger and obtaining a trio from Jon Werner. 

Would I get them again as a first frog? Absolutely! 

Actually, I currently find myself trying to winnow down everything else in my collection so I can focus more on forms of _E. anthonyi_ and_ E._ _tricolor_.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

I made a noob mistake, and sort of jumped in at the deep end. Went by the sellers description, and the general consensus that tinctorius are good for beginners, and started out with d. tinctorius 'Regina', probably one of the most difficult tinctorius morphs there is thanks to their extreme reaction to stress (dropping dead been quite common). Lost 2 of my original 3, but seller replace 1 for free, and left me with a pair of frogs that are now VERY bold.  Now way would I recommend these for a beginner though.

I WOULD recommend either leucs or Azureas though. They are FANTASTIC frogs (the leucs were my 2nd species, and Azureas the 3rd), or for somebody who wants to start with thumbs then I would say either Rio Napa or Borja Ridge vents.

Whatever you chose to start with, it WILL be just that, the species/morph you start with. It wont end there, never does. lol I have very broad tastes in frogs, so keep tincs, thumbs, leucs and my pride an joy are my Ameerega bassieri 'Sisa'. 

Ade


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

P. Terribils


----------



## eplants02 (May 15, 2011)

D. azureus (Thanks JeremyHuff!)


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Phyllobates Aurotaenia Yellow Banded. Still a favorate.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

leucomelas...bold, loud, and bombproof! Still my favorite frogs.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm currently starting on my first -- D. tinctorius (azureus)

Speaking of which, I feel someone should update the wiki page on these guys with better information. The page says that they are egg feeders?
Dendrobates azureus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## auratusross (Jan 3, 2011)

I started out with a probable pair of sub adult blue/black auratus. i also wanted a BLUE frog, but personally preferred the blue camouflage look to auratus than azureus. I only had them around 3 weeks and then one died shortly followed by the other (spoke to the person i bought them off etc and it was probably down to newbe mistakes/stress/parasites/other). (basically dont know) After spending £100 on 2 frogs that "last a month" people thought i was mad wanting to get more. I did even more research on any possible reason that could of been a factor of poor husbandry and decided to strip down, disinfect and throw everything away and start all over! So 3 months later i got a trio of orange galacts who are fit and healthy and i have had since christmas. they are extremely bold compared to the auratus, and any frog i would imagine because they are always out in a reasonably heavily planted tank! I am planning on getting blue/blacks again in the future because i really like them. my next frogs though are highland lamasi's which i have reserved at the min. Basically, fit and healthy frogs, properly set up viv and the proper knowledge (as much as possible without getting hands on experience) before you get your frogs, and whichever frog species you begin with you should enjoy!


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

My first frogs were a trio of D. Auratus that I got off of Craigslist with their 20L.


----------



## train crash (Feb 8, 2009)

galactonotus
'orange & black'
love them to bits, from what ive read almost impossible to sex and breed, ohwell still look lovly


----------



## kulafu19 (May 31, 2011)

Bumble bee was my first frog.....very hardy


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

D.leucomelas...


----------



## gundaman (May 19, 2011)

azureus was my first and favorite


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Standard Leucs


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

my first was azureus, still my favorite (i have two pairs lol) 


jamie


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine first and only frog(for now ) are a trio of Zarayunga anthonyi's. Very vocal frog and very bold. Mine try to jump into the cup of the FF's... Or mabye they are trying to escape!


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

3 costa rican auratus


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

In 2003 - Azureus, Powderblues (one died), and Leucs. I luv the male's call !


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

pair of cobalts


----------



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

3 Leucs I picked up from Mr. Heath about a year and a quarter ago. First froglet morphed out yesterday. Very hardy and beautiful call.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Azureus were mine... I would recommend them to anyone who likes frogs. Big, bold, beautiful, and BLUE. Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I started with R. imitators. Then like 5 months later got a beginner species (leucs).


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

cobalt was my first,azereus standard blue came next,then green and bronze auratus,now I want a strawbery.


----------

